# [MySQL]innodb solo para algunos

## ensarman

holas, tegno una duda.

en un seervicio de hosting,normalmente tienen el MySQL configurado para deshabilitar el soporte innodb desde su porppio my.cnf, hay forma de habilitarlo siendo usuario comun y silvestre???

----------

## gringo

que yo sepa no, tendrías que habar con tu hosting.

saluetes

----------

## ensarman

jeje el problema es que yo soy el hosting xD tengo que hacer que se habilite innodb para solo una cuenta ya que silo habilito globalmente el consumo de memoria y CPU me saldria muy caro si es que todos se ponen a usar innodb

----------

## Stolz

Pues si tu eres el hosting la cosa cambia. No tienes más que ejecutar otra instancia de MySQl con InnoDB activado y dedicarla al único usuario al que quieres dar soporte de  InnoDB. Si en esa instancia solo creas credenciales para ese usuario nadie más la podrá usar. Puedes incluso limitar el uso de memoria de esa instancia MySQl si te preocupa que el usuario abuse. Está todo documentado en el archivo my.cnf.

----------

## ensarman

bueno creo que no hay remedio que crear una nueva instancia, muchas gracias, voy a hacer eso  :Razz: , creo que no habia pensado en esa idea antes xD gracias por todo  :Wink: 

----------

